# Who knows of any trumpet lessons in Dubai?



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

Title says it all. Can anyone help out?

I already have musical experience. I've been playing the guitar for over 10 years, so I don't think I'll have any problems with theory.

Let me know if you are, or know of, a good trumpet player that can give me lessons, preferably one who can come and teach me at home (al-tawuun, sharjah).

Thanks!


----------

